# Campingplatz in Eifel gesucht



## Baitman (2. April 2015)

Hallo!

Möchte gerne n langes Wochenende in der Eifel verbringen und suche einen schönen Platz für meinen Wohnwagen.

Am besten wäre natürlich wenn ich schöne GPS-MTB Strecken vor der Tür hätte die ich nachfahren könnte. 

Wer kann weiterhelfen?

Thanx!


----------



## BjL (2. April 2015)

Hallo

Wir waren hier: http://www.feriendorf-pulvermaar.de

Zu der Zeit noch ohne Rad, aber der Platz liegt schön und war sauber. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (3. April 2015)

Hi Björn!

Danke für den Tip, werde dort mal nachhaken. Maria Laach wäre zwar n ganzes Stück näher, leider kann man dort nur zwischen 15 und 18 Uhr anreisen und muss bis spätestens 11 Uhr abgereist sein. Das ist natürlich bescheiden bei nem langen Wochenende weil man den An und Abreisetag schonmal vergessen kann.


----------



## DonWutz (4. April 2015)

Dann schau mal hier : http://www.campingsiesta.de/
http://www.camping-falkleymuehle.de

Der Campingplatz siesta liegt auf der Rückseite des Laacher Sees allerdings ganz nah an der A61.
Da du über Tag eigentlich unterwegs sein willst sollte es egal sein.

Falkleymühle liegt im Nettetal hinter Mayen Lage fürs biken auch sehr gut.

Wie die Bewertungen und Ausstattungen sind musst du googlen.
Wobei der Siesta von außen nicht soo prikelnd ausschaut zu überanachten aber egal sein sollte ?


----------



## JumpingJohn (7. April 2015)

Hi Baitman, hast du bei Maria Laach mal angefragt ob du nicht eine "Sonderanreisezeit" bekommen kannst? Wir waren schon mehrfach dort, ist ein wirklich schöner und gut ausgestatteter Platz. Campingsiesta habe ich schon mehrfach vom vorbeifahren anschauen können. Schön ist der glaube nicht, aber fürs reine Übernachten wahrscheinlich okay, scheint mehr ein Platz für Durchreisende zu sein. An der Falkleymuehle bin ich gerade am Wochenende erst vorbei gefahren, von der Straße aus macht er nicht gerade einen sehr einladenden Eindruck, aber evt. drückt der ja auch, die Lage ist für MTB-Touren aber wahrscheinlich als Ausgangspunkt am Besten. Alleine schon 2 Traumpfade in direkter nähe und 2-3 weitere in erradelbarer Entfernung.


----------



## Baitman (13. April 2015)

War letzte Woche in Urlaub, deshalb erst jetzt die Antwort...

Vielen Dank für die Tipps... Habe jetzt ein ACSI Gutscheinheft, weshalb ich mich erstmal auf die gelisteten Plätze dort beschränke.

Das Auge sollte beim Platz und bei der Gegend schon auch ne Rolle spielen. Wollen ja auch bisschen Faulenzen, Grillen, evtl. Baden usw.Den Platz an der Autobahn habe ich auch schon gesehen, das ist nichts für uns. Maria Laach habe ich schon mehrfach versucht telefonisch zu erreichen. Habe heute nochmal per mail angeschrieben. Falls wieder keine Reaktion kommt lassen wir den sein.

Von 2 Campingplätzen habe ich nun nette Auskünfte erhalten, die ein frühes anreisen und spätes Abreisen zulassen.

Das ist einmal

http://www.campingplatz-pommern.de/

und

http://www.feriendorf-pulvermaar.de/

Welcher ist als Ausgangspunkt für Touren denn geeigneter, fürs Biken interessanter?


----------



## DonWutz (14. April 2015)

Von den beiden würde ich dir das Pulvermaar empfehlen.
Die Lage ist sehr gut.
Du kannst von dort an, einiges abfahren.
MTB Wegenetz um Daun ist sehr gut ausgeschildert.


----------



## Baitman (14. April 2015)

Alles klar! Dann nehmen wir den! Danke für die Hilfe! Werden mal nach GPS Routen schauen. Kannst du uns was empfehlen, also so Klassiker die man dort unbedingt gefahren sein sollte...


----------



## DonWutz (14. April 2015)

Du hättest die Möglichkeit die Strecken des Wegenetzes zu benutzen die GPS Files und viel Infos auch zum Trailpark findest du hier : http://vulkanbike.de/
Die GPS Files der Marathonstrecken gibts garantiert auch bei GPsies.
Über GPsies kannst du auch noch die Strecken des Wilde Endert Büchel Marathons suchen Enderttal nur schön!
Auch möglich über Ulmen das Endertal komplett runter bis Cochem zu fahren dann musste nur irgendwie zurück, was etwas weh tun könnte 

Ein besonderer MTB Ausflug dann aber mit kurzer Autoanfahrt.
MTB Runde um den Nürburgring wirklich sehr reizvoll wenn auch mit ca. 26 km kurz.
Die Steigungen ziehen trotzdem bei dem ein oder anderen den Stecker.
Du fährst dabei unmittelbar am Zaun der Rennstrecke im Innenbereich/Außenbereich der Strecke. Auffahrt zur Nürburg ein muss.
Ein genialer Tag am Ring ist garantiert viel zu gucken und auch einige schöne Rastmöglichkeiten.
Da fast jeden Tag Tests am Ring stattfinden nur geil, da ab und an auch ein Erlkönig an dir vorbei fährt  
Ein kleiner Bericht zu einer meiner Ringrunden in meinem Blog hier: https://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/07/17/mal-ein-echter-ferientag/
https://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/03/28/ringloop-und-ein-dendrofon/


----------



## Baitman (14. April 2015)

Top! Da werd ich mal schauen wie ich die drei Tage am besten verradel...


----------



## Baitman (16. April 2015)

Sooo... Endlich mal ne Antwort vom Laacher Camping erhalten... Die sind auch wieder im Rennen... Das würden wir bevorzugen weil die Anreise einiges kürzer ist.

Was gibts da so interessantes zu fahren? 

@wutz:
Da starten ja viele deiner Touren... Welche sollten wir unbedingt fahren? Haben drei volle Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (16. April 2015)

Jo , direkt vor meiner Haustür 

Bei Gpsies findest du dazu die CTF Strecken der Wildpferde Weibern (knapp 10km Anfahrt) der alten CTF Strecken des Radsportvereins Albatros Andernach (führt direkt am See vorbei) und die CTF Strecken der Radsportfreunde Brohltal (auch direkt am See). 
Auf den HP´s von den Wildpferden Weibern und den Radsportfreunden Brohltal müsstest du etwas finden.
Je nachdem wann ihr vor Ort seit könnte ich auch versuchen den Guide zu machen dann gäbe es Leckerchen die nicht in Gpsies drin sind 
Den Rest gibt noch per PN


----------



## JumpingJohn (16. April 2015)

Ich bin vor zwei Jahren die Brohltal CTF gefahren, wenn du die Augen aufhälst gibt es da immer wieder mal die Möglichkeit auf einen Traumpfad zu wechseln. Hatte damals schon sehr viel Spaß dabei! Über Fronleichnam bin ich wieder am Laacher See, mal schauen was ich da so unter die Pedale nehme. @DonWutz, was hast du denn an dem Wochenende so vor?


----------



## DonWutz (16. April 2015)

@JumpingJohn
trifft sich, Fronleichnam bzw. Vatertag findet eine CTF bei den Wildpferden Weibern statt.
Falls das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dort mit ein paar Leuten am Start. Abfahrt in Weibern ca. 9 - 9:15Uhr
Mit An und Abfahrt ca. 90km 
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich Samstags ab ca. 13:30Uhr auf der Piste, Sonntags kann ich noch nichts versprechen.


----------



## JumpingJohn (16. April 2015)

Ich habe auch meine Frau dabei, nicht so begeistert MTB fährt, daher werde ich so oder so nur eine größere Runde einplanen, wenn wir die zusammen gestalten könnten wäre doch Klasse.


----------



## DonWutz (16. April 2015)

In dem Fall würde die CTF doch passen.
Nette Leute schöne Strecke und top Verpflegung dazu.


----------



## JumpingJohn (1. Juni 2015)

So DonWutz, Fronleichnam steht vor der Tür, ich glaube du hattest das zuletzt mit Himmelfahrt verwechselt! 
Ich habe mal gegooglet, ich kann nämlich für das WE keine CTF in der Umgebung finden (am 14.5. war aber eine), daher die Frage ob wir so ne Runde drehen wollen. Am Samstag würde es mir am besten passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (1. Juni 2015)

Auwei, du hast tatsächlich recht.
Total verpeilt.

Du weisst das du unmittelbar neben dem Rock am Ring Gelände liegst ?   
5km Luftlinie.

Durch die Verwechslung ein fettes Minus an mich.
Ich stehe Sonntags beim Canyon Rhein Hunsrück MTB Marathon in Rhens auf der Langstrecke am Start daher kann ich leider keinen Guide machen.
Donnerstags gehts bei mir ganz kurz und nur durch die Felder auf dem Programm.

Eine CTF gibt auch noch leider etwas entfernt auf der anderen Rheinseite.
10. Buchholzer Westerwald-Wiedtal CTF beim RSC Buchholz

In diesem Zusammenhang evt. etwas für dich.
Das Orgateam Rhens bietet Samstags eine geführte Streckenabfahrt an.


Nochmal ein dickes Sorry für meine Absage


----------



## JumpingJohn (1. Juni 2015)

Kein Ding, die CTF auf der anderen Rheinseite habe ich gefunden gehabt, aber dafür fahr ich nicht in die Eifel um dann wieder zurück in den westerwald zu fahren. Ich habe mir bei gpsies ein paar Runden rausgesucht, da wird schon was vernünftiges bei sein. Dann wünsche ich viel Erfolg beim Marathon. 

Wegen Rock am Ring, wissen tue ich das schon, hoffe doch das wir deshalb nicht rund um die Uhr den Konzerten beiwohnen. 5km ist ja schon ein Stück und ein Hügel ist auch noch dazwischen. Auf dem Campingplatz dürfen die nicht wirklich Terror machen, weil dann sind die Verursacher schneller wieder vom Platz als die gucken können, die Betreiber sind da meines Wissens ziemlich streng.


----------



## meinGottWalter (1. Juni 2015)

Wer ist dieses WE in dieser Region unterwegs?


----------



## DonWutz (1. Juni 2015)

Es werden nicht viele sein.
Die meisten die ich kenne stehen in Rhens beim Marathon am Start oder sind bei Rock am Ring.


----------



## JumpingJohn (1. Juni 2015)

Wie du schon lesen konntest, werde ich am Samstag eine runde drehen, dabei werde ich mich aber aufs Navi und Touren aus dem Netz verlassen.


----------



## DonWutz (2. Juni 2015)

Ei ja, wer Sonntags ein Rennen fährt ruht Samstags und die Tage davor aus.

Ich guck heut Abend mal auf meinen Garmin ob ich etwas nettes für dich finde


----------



## JumpingJohn (9. Juni 2015)

Habe am Sonntag eine leicht erweiterte Version der Laacher See Tour auf GPSies unter die Pedale genommen. Vom Camping Platz aus erst einmal gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um den See zum einradeln, dann am Nordost Ufer hoch in den Wald, paralell zum Ufer dann bis zum eigentlichen Startpunkt. Teilweise sind die Wege etwas zugewuchert oder es liegen vereinzelt Baumstämme quer, aber an sonsten Top.

Statt meinem 29er Hardtail hätte ich aber an manchen Stellen dann doch mein Fully gehabt. Da hätte ich dank Schnellspanner nämlich den Sattel runter machen können, teils also richtig Steil und das nicht nur berg ab! 

Wenn noch jemand vor hat diese Runde zu beradeln, so empfehle ich dies außerhalb von Wochenenden oder Feiertagen zu tun, da weite Teile der Tour über den Traumpfad "Höhlen- und Schluchtensteig" führen. Ich hatte daher recht viel Wanderbetrieb, aber so lange man sich rücksichtsvoll und eher zurückhaltend verhält und immer schön grüßt ist auch das kein Problem. Bin nur freundlichen Leuten begegnet, einige bewunderten sogar das man die teils sehr steilen Stücke sogar noch ohne absteigen herauf kommen kann.

Meinen Track und das eine oder ander Bild kann ich hier gerne auch nochmal zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## mtbbee (7. Juli 2015)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Meinen Track und das eine oder ander Bild kann ich hier gerne auch nochmal zur Verfügung stellen.




Sehr gerne - siehe PN


----------



## JumpingJohn (7. Juli 2015)

Hier mein Track:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=duopzkshqkdgydij


----------

